# † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)



## †gomana† (30 مايو 2006)

*† تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

​​*+ تــــــــأمــــل معــــى +*​​*(1)        **مــا هى غاية اعمال النسك التى إذا وصل إليها الانسان يدرك انه وصل الى قمة الطريق ؟ .. هى إذا استحق الانسان ان يكون أهلا للصلاة بلا انقطاع .*​​*اذا وصل الانسان الى هذه الدرجة فانه يكون قد بلغ نهاية طريق النسك والفضائل وصار مسكنا للروح القدس.*​​*واذا حل الروح القدس في انسان فانه في الحال لا يستطيع ان يتوقف عن الصلاة باستمرار دون انقطاع وبلا ملل .*​​*لان الروح سيصلى فيه على الدوام سواء كان ىكلا او شاربا او مستريحا او منشغلا وحتى اذا كان غارقا في النوم فان عبيق رائحة الصلاة ينبعث من تنفسه في كل لحظة .*​​*ماراسحق السريانى*​​


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*بحب اقوالهم جدا ميرسى يا جيجى*


----------



## †gomana† (30 مايو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا مرمر على مرورك*
*وفيه اقوال كتير تتاملى معايا *
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*يريت يا جيجى ابقى حطيهم *


----------



## †gomana† (30 مايو 2006)

*اكيد يا ميرنا الموضوع متجدد *
*كل يوم تأمل*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*جيجى انا ثبت الموضوع بعد ازنك*


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

فعلا يا جومانا الاقوال دى جميلة وعلى فكرة الصلاة يعتبر حلقة الوصل بينا وبين ربنا فهى مهمة جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يعطينا ويعطيكم بركة ونعمة

شكرا جومانا


----------



## blackguitar (30 مايو 2006)

*كلام جميل جدا يا جيجى وقوى جدا جدا ربنا يباركك *

*بس صعب الواحد يوصل للدرجه دى *


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *جيجى انا ثبت الموضوع بعد ازنك*


 
*ميرسيه يا ميرنا ربنا يخليكى*
*ربنا يباركك ويحافظ على حياتك الروحية*


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا هيما على مرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا بلاكوتا على مرورك*
*بس ممكن نوصل بالتدريج.. بالايمان .. بصلاة يسوع الدائمة*
*ربنا يباركك *


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

*(2) **حينما تقرا كلمة الله في خشوع في الخفــاء , تتيقظ النفس لخطـــاياها ويجوز فيها سيف من الحزن , ووخزات في الضمير .*

*فلا تستطيع إلا ان تبكى فتتغسل أوزارها بدموعها ... وايضا حينما تؤخذ بنعمة التأمل وترى اشياء عليا , فمن فرط اشتياقها تنساب في بكاء حلو وتجد في الدموع عزاها إذ انها لا تستطيع ان تدوم في التـــــأمل طويلا .*

*للقديس : غريغوريوس الكبير*​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

*ميرسى يا جيجى بجد *


----------



## hima85222 (31 مايو 2006)

هو دة الكلام لا بجد تمام تأمل تمام مفيش كلام


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا ميرنا على مرورك ربنا معاكى*
*وميرسيه يا هيما على مرورك ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

​*(3)        **الصلاة بلا انقطاع هى استمرار وجود الانسان في حضرة الله بوقـــار , وهى إلتهاب سرى داخلى على الدوام مع يقظة دائمة في إلقاء الخشب **" كلمات الصلاة "** في ذلك الاتون المستعر لكى لا ينطفىء .*​​*للاسقف: ثيوفان الناسك*​


----------



## blackguitar (1 يونيو 2006)

> *حينما تقرا كلمة الله في خشوع في الخفــاء , تتيقظ النفس لخطـــاياها ويجوز فيها سيف من الحزن , ووخزات في الضمير .
> 
> فلا تستطيع إلا ان تبكى فتتغسل أوزارها بدموعها ... وايضا حينما تؤخذ بنعمة التأمل وترى اشياء عليا , فمن فرط اشتياقها تنساب في بكاء حلو وتجد في الدموع عزاها إذ انها لا تستطيع ان تدوم في التـــــأمل طويلا .*


 

*لا تعليق على الكلام الكبير اوى ده وفوق الرائع *

*ميرسى جيجي ربنا يباركك بجد*



> *الصلاة بلا انقطاع هى استمرار وجود الانسان في حضرة الله بوقـــار , وهى إلتهاب سرى داخلى على الدوام مع يقظة دائمة في إلقاء الخشب " كلمات الصلاة " في ذلك الاتون المستعر لكى لا ينطفىء .*


 
*كلمات رهيبه ورائعه ..... ميرسى يا جيجى ربنا يباركك *

*................. يعوض تعب محبتك ......................*
*.............................خير .................................*


----------



## †gomana† (2 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يخليك يا بلاكوتا*
*وانتظر معى باقى التأمــــلات*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (2 يونيو 2006)

*(4)        **إذا وجدت النفس في طقس طبعها الاول كانت في العلاء ,*​*أمـــــا اذا كانت خارجا عن طبعها ففى اسفل الارض تكون.*​​*للقديس: باسيليوس الكبير*​


----------



## blackguitar (4 يونيو 2006)

> *(4) **إذا وجدت النفس في طقس طبعها الاول كانت في العلاء ,*
> *أمـــــا اذا كانت خارجا عن طبعها ففى اسفل الارض تكون.*​


 

*لالالا بالراحه علينا ؟؟؟*
*مش فاهمها دى*


----------



## †gomana† (7 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا بلاكوتا*
*ربنا يباركك *


----------



## †gomana† (7 يونيو 2006)

*(5) انظر في نفسك هل تحب يسوع ؟ هل انت مشغول به حقـــاً ؟ هل قد ملأ فكرك بآياته وكلماته ووعوده لك ؟*


*هكذا النفس التى تعلقت بحبيبها بيسوع تثبت فيه على الدوام بلا انفصال وتتحدث معه سرا في حديث قلبى ملتهب .
أليس كل من ألتصق بالرب قد صار معه روحا واحداً. (1كو17:6).*


*للاسقف: ثيوفان الناسك*​


----------



## blackguitar (7 يونيو 2006)

> *انظر في نفسك هل تحب يسوع ؟ هل انت مشغول به حقـــاً ؟ هل قد ملأ فكرك بآياته وكلماته ووعوده لك ؟
> 
> 
> **هكذا النفس التى تعلقت بحبيبها بيسوع تثبت فيه على الدوام بلا انفصال وتتحدث معه سرا في حديث قلبى ملتهب .
> ...




*فعلا الانسان الذى  يحب يسوع يكون يسوع هو محور حياته وليس مجرد وسيه لمساعدته او حياه ثانويه معه*
*ليت رب المجد يسوع يكون هو محور حياتنا .....نتامل فيه وحياته ...نحاول ان نكون مثله *

*ربى اجعلنى اشبه ابنك يسوع .....اجعلنى له ملكه بين الضلوع*
*املأنى من فيض السلام وارونى .....حتى اكون فى سلوكك يسوع*
*.........................ربى اجعلنى اشبه ابنك يسوع .....................*


----------



## †gomana† (7 يونيو 2006)

*الله على كلامك الجميل اللى كله تأمل *
*شكرا ليك اخى العزيز على مرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك ويحافظ على حياتك الروحية*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*(6)        **في كل شىء يجب ان نشكر الله ونسلم ذواتنا لإرادته وعلينا ايضا ان نقدم له افكارنا وحديثنا واعمالنا محاولين ان نستخدم كل شىء لمسرته الصالحة.*​​*الاب صاروفيم*​


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*(7)        **يسوع المسيح صلى من اجلنا قائلاً " ليكون فيهم الحب الذى احببتنى به واكون انا فيهم " . (يو26:17) , *​*وايضا " ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الأب فىٌ وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ". (يو21:17).*​*حينما يمس حب الله الكامل قلوبنا بفاعلية هذه الصلاة التى قدسها يسوع لاجلنا والتى لابد انها قد استجيبت في الحال ,*​*حينئذ يصبح الله*​*هو كل حبنا واشتياقنا ورجائنا وجهدنا وكل فكر فينا وكل كلمة ننطق بها وكل نسمةحياتنا.*​*وحينئذ نصير في رابطة سرية مع الآب بالابن بذلك الحب الخالص الذى يظلل على قلوبنا وعقولنا.*​*ان هذا الحب وهذا الرباط هو هدف حياتنا الذى نسعى إليه.. وحينما ندرك هذا الحب فينا سوف تصير حياتنا صلاة واحدة مستمرة.*​​*الاب اسحق تلميذ انبا انطونيوس*​


----------



## heidi (9 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *(6) **في كل شىء يجب ان نشكر الله ونسلم ذواتنا لإرادته وعلينا ايضا ان نقدم له افكارنا وحديثنا واعمالنا محاولين ان نستخدم كل شىء لمسرته الصالحة.*​
> 
> 
> *الاب صاروفيم*​


 

ياه احلى حاجة فى الدنيا ان احنا نسلم ذواتنا 

و نسلم للرب يسوع كل كيانا و قلوبنا و افكارنا و ظروفنا

و صدقينى بناخذ حاجات اكتر ما احنا نتخيل

فعلا يا جومانا نفسى اكون كلى لحبيبى يسوع و اكون فعلا مستحقة انى يتقال عليا بنت ليه

ميرسى ليكى خالص على التأملات الجميلة دة


----------



## †gomana† (10 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه على مرورك الجميل*
*وكلامك الجميل ده *
*بس انتى فعلا بنته ومنقوشه على كفه ودايما فى قلبه*
*ومستنينا دايما اننا نفتحله الباب وندخله*

*ربنا يباركك يا هيودة *


----------



## blackguitar (10 يونيو 2006)

> *(6) في كل شىء يجب ان نشكر الله ونسلم ذواتنا لإرادته وعلينا ايضا ان نقدم له افكارنا وحديثنا واعمالنا محاولين ان نستخدم كل شىء لمسرته الصالحة*


 
*فعلا لو بنقدم حياتنا لربنا ونقوله دبر حياتنا كما يليق .......ربنا هيقدملنا اللى يفيدنا*



> *حينما يمس حب الله الكامل قلوبنا بفاعلية هذه الصلاة التى قدسها يسوع لاجلنا والتى لابد انها قد استجيبت في الحال ,*
> *حينئذ يصبح الله*
> *هو كل حبنا واشتياقنا ورجائنا وجهدنا وكل فكر فينا وكل كلمة ننطق بها وكل نسمةحياتنا.*
> *وحينئذ نصير في رابطة سرية مع الآب بالابن بذلك الحب الخالص الذى يظلل على قلوبنا وعقولنا.*
> *ان هذا الحب وهذا الرباط هو هدف حياتنا الذى نسعى إليه.. وحينما ندرك هذا الحب فينا سوف تصير حياتنا صلاة واحدة مستمرة*​





*فعلا يا جيجي الواحد نفسه يوص للحاله دى*
*معتقدش انه ممكن يعوز حاجه من الدنيا بعد كده*​


----------



## †gomana† (10 يونيو 2006)

*فعلا كلامك صح جدا يا بلاكوتا*
*ميرسيه على مرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يونيو 2006)

*تاملاتك دايما رائعه ياجيجي ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (10 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسي يا روميو على مرروك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*تامل جميل يا جومانة ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا شيرو على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك ويارب اكون افتدتك من اقوال الاباء دى*


----------



## †gomana† (13 يونيو 2006)

*(8) **إنها بالحقيقة نعمة عظيمة اننا تعلمنا بالاختبار كيف ننادى بلا انقطاع اسم الرب يسوع لتنقية قلبنا وافكارنا.*​ 


*بترديد " صلاة الرب يسوع " نحن نقاوم كل افكار الشر ونقترب إليه بعقولنا وقلوبنا فنحن لا نردد اسم الله باطـــــلا !.*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا ياجيجي على الحاجات الجديدة*


----------



## †gomana† (13 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا روميو على مرورك *
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## blackguitar (19 يونيو 2006)

> *(8) **إنها بالحقيقة نعمة عظيمة اننا تعلمنا بالاختبار كيف ننادى بلا انقطاع اسم الرب يسوع لتنقية قلبنا وافكارنا.*​


 
*انتى كده شكلك عاوزة تعقدينا *
*كلام كبير اوى اوى *


----------



## †gomana† (22 أغسطس 2006)

*ميرسيه يا بولا ع مرورك*
*ربنا معاك وترجعلنا تانى*


----------



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*(9) إذا داومت على " صلاة ياربى يسوع " مع فكر متضع وتذكار الموت وملامة الذات وأجزت أيامك سائرا في ذلك الطريق الضيق , فسوف يشرق عليك وجه الله بالفرح والبهجة وتدخل في التأمل الروحى المقدس الذى للقديسين وتستنير بمعرفة اسرار حكمة المسيح .​*


​


----------



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

(10) *مغبوط بالحق من اتصل عقله بالله بدوام ترديد هذه الصلاة الدائمة .*

*لانه كما تمر أشعة الشمس على الارض فتبدد ظلمة الليل وتعطى نهارا كذلك اسم ربنا يسوع فإنه بدوام اشراقه على العقل تبدد افكار الشر وتنبع افكار نيرة للخير .*




*حزقيوس الاورشليمى*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 أكتوبر 2006)

واحشانا تاملاتك دي ياجيجي 
مش تغيبي تاني بيها لو سمحتي


----------



## †gomana† (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*حاضر يا رامى عنيا ليكم انت اؤمر بس*
*ميرسيه ليك اوى ع مروك الجميل*
*وتشجيعك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا  جيجى  تأملات جميله اوى *


* أعلم ان باب الله مفتوح امامك على  الدوام .مهما اغلقت باقى الابواب
                  "هأنذا قد جعلتامامك بابا مفتوحا ولا يستطيع احد ان يغلقه " 
                            لا تنظر الى الابواب ا لمغلقه ولكن انظر الى ..*


----------



## †gomana† (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*تأمل جميل منك يا بسمة*
*بجد ميرسي كتير وبسطنى اوى مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*(11) **على الانسان ان يردد على الدوام صلاة **" يارب يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمنى انا الخاطىء "** ..*
*سواء اثناء عمله او سيره او اكله او راحته حتى يتغلغل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في اعماق القلب ويحطم كبرياء الحية القديمة الرابضة في الداخل لانعاش الروح لذلك داوم بلا انقطاع على ترديد **اسم الرب يسوع** حتى يحتضن قلبك فيصير الاثنان **واحــــــــــدا ..*​


----------



## †gomana† (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*(12) لا تفصل قلبك عن الله . داوم معه حارسا قلبك من كل فكر يبعدك عنه بدوام ذكر الرب يسوع المسيح حتى يتأصل اسم الرب يسوع في قلبك ولا يفكر في شىء آخر سوى تمجيد المسيح.*

*يوحنا ذهبى الفم*​


----------



## †gomana† (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*(13) كل من ثابر على صلاة يسوع بلا ملل وبوقار لائق , مرددا الكلمات بفمه اما بصوت مسموع او هامســـا بشفتيه , ويغلق على عقله ليشتغل مفكرا في معنى كلمـــات الصلاة :" يارب يســـوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمنــــى انا الخـــاطىء " رافضا كل فكر آخر يعرض على ذهنه سواء للشر كان او للخير فإنه لن يطول به الوقت كثيرا إلا ويعطى من الرب الرحوم تذوق الصــــلاة الروحانية في العقل والقلب .*​*للاسقف اغناطيوس*​


----------



## †gomana† (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*15 + لا شىء يقدر على أن يجعلنا ننمو فى الفضيلة مثل المداومة على الصلاة بكثرة ، فهى تهيىء لنا حياة العشرة مع الله ... بالصلاة يكتسب القلب الشرف والأمانة ويترفع عن أمور الدنيا ليتحد مع الله بالتدريج فيصير روحانيا مقدسا . *
*
*​*
*
*( يوحنا الذهبى الفم ) *​


----------



## †gomana† (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*16 + ليتــنا ننتفع بضرورة الصلاة وندرك أن فى تركها فقدان حياة النفس إذ هما شىء واحد لا ينفصل*


*( يوحنا ذهبى الفم )*​


----------



## †gomana† (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*17 + كل من يريد أن يعمل عملا ناجحا ويضمن رضى الله سواء فى البحث عن زوجة عفيفة أو فى السير بلا لوم فى طريق البتولية أو فى حفظ الإنسان نفسه نقيا من الحسد أو أى عمل صالح آخر فيمكنه أن يتممه بسهولة إذا اتخذ الصلاة مرشدا له – لأن كل من يسأل عفة أو استقامة أو وداعة أو رحمة فمستحيل أن ترفض مسألته ... أسألوا تعطوا ... يقول الرب وهكذا يحثنا الله على المثابرة على الصلاة ونحن خاضعين لمشيئته*

*يوحنا ذهبى الفم*​


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أذا كان التأمل هو صلاة صامتة غير منطوق بها ...فالوجد ... تحرير العقل من وعيه المحدود ..

وهنا أقف بأحترام أمام تعاليمك .


مباركة أنت ومبارك لكي مجهودكي


----------



## †gomana† (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا ليك اخويا العزيزي ع مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك وصلى من اجلى كتير*
*لانى محتاجة صلوات جامدة اوى*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه


تحية لكى جومانه على تعبك ومجهوداتك ( الرائعه ) ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل الاخوة 

ربنا معاكى وثقى

أنه لن يتركك 

أبداً 

صلواتك


----------



## †gomana† (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسي كتير لمحبتك ياطارق وصلواتك*
*ربنا يباركك اخى الغالى*


----------



## remoo (26 يناير 2007)

*شكرا على التأمل الرائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

ميرسي ريمو عالمرور
ربنا معاك


----------



## †gomana† (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

*18+ لا تكن قاس القلب ع اخيك فأننا جميعنا قد تغلبنا الافكار الشريرة.*

*19+ أياك ان تسمع بسقطة احد اخوتك لئلا تكون دنته خفيه.*

*20+ احفظ سمعك لئلا تجمع لك حزنا فى ذاتك .*


*الانبا موسى الاسود*​


----------



## †gomana† (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

*21+ فلنحمله على أيدينا اليوم ونمجده كابن الله. الإله القدير الذي طالما أرعد في السماء لوقتٍ طويل جدًا ولم ينقذ الإنسان، نجده اليوم يبكي وكطفل رضيع يخلص الإنسان. فلماذا أقول كل هذه الأمور؟ لأن الكبرياء لا يجلب الخلاص أبدًا ولكن التواضع يصنع الخلاص*

*"للقديس إيرونيموس (جيروم)"*

*22+ لو لم تتنازل إلى عالمنا ما كنا نتكلم عنك، فمن يستطيع الآن أن ينطق بمكانتك، لأنك مخفي عن الكل؟!...
الحب جذبك لتأتي إلى بلدنا من أجلنا...
حبك خلطك معنا بالجنس لنرتل لك.
صرت معنا ومنا إذ أنت ربنا.
هوذا عمانوئيل معنا بجوارنا، ومن أجل هذا تكلمت الألسن غير المستأهلة لك...*

*"القديس يعقوب السروجي"*

*23+هكذا وُلد بالجسد حتى تولد أنت بالروح. وُلد من امرأة حتى تكف عن أن تكون ابن امرأة*

*"القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم"*​


----------



## †gomana† (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

* 24+ لا تيأس مهما بلغت خطاياك ، لكن جاهد فـي رجــاء لأن ملكـوت اللَّـه يُغتَصـب . *

* يوحنا كاسيان 

25+  سبِّح بقلبك في كل وقت ليكون قلبك هيكــلاً للَّـــه .*

*  الشيخ الروحاني *​


----------



## †gomana† (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

*26+ ربي .. لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً ثقتي أنك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني . 


القديس أغسطينوس *


*27+ وأسفاه إنه من السهل أن تطلب أشياء من الله ولا تطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطي . *


*القديس أغسطينوس*


*28+ احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك *


*القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## adel baket (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

*



لان الروح سيصلى فيه على الدوام سواء كان ىكلا او شاربا او مستريحا او منشغلا وحتى اذا كان غارقا في النوم فان عبيق رائحة الصلاة ينبعث من تنفسه في كل لحظة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الف شكر جومانه على الكلمات الرائعه
الرب يبارك حياتك

:smile01 *​


----------



## blackrock (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

26+ ربي .. لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً ثقتي أنك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني . 

*اذا وجدت هذه الثقه اكيد الله سوف لا يتركنا*

*يارب اجعلنا ان نكون اهلين بهذه الثقه*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

جمانة انا جيت متأخرة و قريت كل الردود و كل اشي .. 

الصراحة بكاني قول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم ولد من جسد لتولد انت من الروح .. اصبح ابن امرأة لتكف انت من ان تكون ابن امرأة 

بكاني بكاني عنجد يعني

يعني ادي بقرا عن التجسد .. و معلومات متكررة طبعا عادة ما تكون يعني .. بس بكل مرة اتاثر بيها نفس التأثر و اكتر من قبل .. و ولا ممكن رح افهم و احيط بهادا السر .. ربنا بيحبنا كتييييييييييير .. كتيييييير كتير .. مش معقول يعني ادي بحبنا .. و احنا مش موفّين حقو .. مش عارفين حتى ادي يحبنا

شكرا جمانة هاي احلى مقولات للقديسين قارييتها بحياتي كلها .. شكرا عيوني


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*



موضوع رااائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## ut2 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*



blackguitar قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا يا جيجى وقوى جدا جدا ربنا يباركك *
> 
> *بس صعب الواحد يوصل للدرجه دى *



*سلام ونعمة
ميرسي على الاقوال الحوة دي
هو فعلا الوصول صعب بس صعب لية؟
علشان نظرنا لنهاية الطريق على طول دون النظر لمنتصفة
لما نيجي نسافر مشولر بعييـــــــد جدا لاحظ اننا بناخذ راحة فى محطات
من غير مناخذ راحة ممكن نتعب ومنقدرش نكمل وبالتالى نقع فى نص الطريق بلا ماوى وبيكون السقوط صعب جدا وعلشان تقوم منة لازم تكون قوى 
الفضيلة علشان نكتسبها لازم ناخذها درجة درجة والمفروض ان احنا لا ننظر للدرجة التالية غير لما نخلص الدرجة اللى احنا فيهاز وربنا يقوينا 
ربنا معاكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى ومزلتى
*
*مينا*


----------



## اميره الحياه (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

مرحبا  كيفكم انا جديده في الموفع   انا من فلسطين يوجد عندي مشكله  ارجو ان انا متزوجه مند و  12 السنه  ما بعرف كيف المشاكل عم تدخل بينا  ارجو  منكم المساعده انا دائما منهاره  ارجو الكتابه لي من كل قلبي عم يشكركم


----------



## اميره الحياه (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

الى  الحبيب  القس ارجو المساعده لي انا متزوجه مندو 12 السنه انا بحب زوجي كثيرا  بس انا ما بعرف لي عم تدخل المشاكل بينا  دائما متوترين  مع بعضنا وانا بطلب منك المساعده منك شكرا الك كثيرا


----------



## يوستيكا (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

مرسي علي هذا الموضوع الجميل فعلن الصلاة اقوي شي في الوصول الي اللة


----------



## اميره الحياه (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

\
انا  كتبت المشكله  ما حدا رد علي


----------



## ut2 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*



اميره الحياه قال:


> مرحبا  كيفكم انا جديده في الموفع   انا من فلسطين يوجد عندي مشكله  ارجو ان انا متزوجه مند و  12 السنه  ما بعرف كيف المشاكل عم تدخل بينا  ارجو  منكم المساعده انا دائما منهاره  ارجو الكتابه لي من كل قلبي عم يشكركم





سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
هي اية المشاكل اصلا
وعموما وعلى كل حال تذكرى دائما عبارة ( ربنا موجود ) لانها تحمل معاني كتيرة وتامليها جيدا وحاولى انك تشعرى بها جيدا وبنعمة المسيح كل المشاكل هتتحل.
وبعدين بلاش تدخلى فى مرحلة الكابة والانهيار لان دا غلط وممكن الشيطان يهيالك ان ربنا اتخلى عنك ودا مش صح
لان هناك العديد من الحقائق لازم تعرفيها
1- الكتاب قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.
2- كل القديسين والشهداء مروا بضيقات.
3- مش انتى لوحدك اللى فى ضيقات اكيد ناس كتير فى ضيقات
اخيرا تذكرى عبارة ربنا موجود وكلة للخير ومسيرها تتنتهي
ولو عايزة تعرفى يعنى اية ربنا موجود 
حملى هذة العظة للبابا شنودة ( ربنا موجود )
http://www.4shared.com/file/35053203/cd950f7b/god_is_here__.html
وربنا موجود


----------



## فيفيان فايز (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

كلام جمييييييييييل 
بس اللى ينفذ
ربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## اوجيني لطفي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

يارب سلام 
الموضوع جميل قوى قوى وياريت نقدر نصلى الصلاة الدائمه لان الصلاة هى اننا احنا اللى بنكلم ربنا ومعناها اننا احنا بنحب ربنا وعلى قد محبتنا لربنا بنصلى 
وربنا يملآ قلوبنا بمحبته وبنعمته نوصل للصلاه الدائمه
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياجيجى وتمتعينا بالتاملات الجميله
                                                                  صلوا من اجلى​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

الأخت الحبيبة / أميرة الحياة
+++ نحن نعيش على الأرض وليس فى السماء ، نحن نعيش وسط الحروب الشيطانية التى لا تنقطع ، نعيش فى علم الأمراض والأتعاب والإضطهادات . ++ نعيش على رجاء السماء التى ليس فيها حزن بل فرح عظيم وأبدى .

++++ والمشاكل العائلية ، كثيراً ما تكون بدافع من الشيطان ، لكى يكدرنا ويجعلنا مفشل ونيأس ونخطئ ونكفر .
++++++ ولكن الحقيقة هى أن العواصف -- مهما إشتدت -- لن تنجح ، ما دام المسيح فى حياتى .

+++++++ لقد هاج البحر ، والسيد المسيح مع تلاميذه فى المركب ، وكانت عاصفة شديدة جداً ، حتى إمتلاًت السفينة بالماء ، وكأنها ستغرق .
++ فكان التلاميذ فى فزع ، بينما كان المسيح نائماً (( الناسوت ينام ولكن اللاهوت المتحد به لا ينام بل يتحكم فى الوجود كله ))، نائماً وسط كل هذا الإضطراب ، فصرخ إليه بطرس : أما يهمك أننا نهلك ، فقام وقال للبحر : إسكت إخرس ، فصار هدوء عظيم ، ثم قال لهم : ما بالكم خائفين هكذا !! كيف لا إيمان لكم !!

+++++ إذن ، فما دام المسيح فى حياتنا ، فلا نخاف من أى شيئ ، مهما كانت الزوابع والعواصف  ، ومهما طالت الأزمات ، فنهايتها الفرح الأبدى .

++++ كما يجب أن نحول طاقة الخوف إلى طاقة صلاة ، من أجل أفراد العائلة كلها ، لكى ينقذهم ربنا يسوع المسيح .


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

شكر على محبتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

موضوع بجد رايع استفاديت من التاملات كثير 

شكرا لك 
الرب يباركك ويرعاك​


----------



## Bent Juses (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

*الاقوال حلوى جاً بجد ميرسى اوووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

موضوع جميل

الصوم والصلاه أهم شيئ يطردوا الشيطان شكرا ليك


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

يارب احطنا بملائكتك وقدينك وساعدة واحفظ المنتدة واعضاءة امين


----------



## botros_22 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*


موضوع جميل جــدا

 وتاملات رائعه 

شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## fadi maikle (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: † تـــــــــأمل معــــــى † (متجدد)*

انا مسلم بالكلمه فقط لكن فعل طبعا مفيش 

من سنين طويله وانا بافكر فى اللى حاقوله ده


انا مستعد استعداد تاما نفسيا وعقليا وبدنيا انى اتخلى عن ديانتى فى سبيل انى مشدود للديانه المسيحيه عن حب


صدقونى مش عارف ليه يمكن باحس بالمانينه وانا بجوار الصديق المسيحى اكتر من المسلم 


وعلى استعداد بتحمل المسئوليه حتى لو اعدمتنى اصحاب الهمم المسلمه​


----------

